
How good code dies - kiyanwang
https://nilsnh.no/2018/01/13/how-good-code-dies/
======
sodapopcan
Github (and probably some other code hosting sites) should really more
prominently display download (clone) stats like NPM does. Only seeing "last
commit: 6 months ago" for a perfectly relevant library can make people think
they should look for something more "active". I mean... probably :)

